# Fairy tale tradition in French opera, why?



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

There's a sort of "tradition" in 19th century French opera where a fairy tale is part of the overall plot. I don't mean that the opera itself is based on a fairy tale but that there's this "rule" that somewhere in the opera, a fairy tale is told. I know it's not absolute but it is still a tradition.

Hence, in "Hoffmann" we get the Kleinsach dwarf story in the prelude scene, and in "Faust" (Gounod) we get Marguerite telling the village kids a story, too.

Anyone know the origin of this tradition? Thanks.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Interesting point. I don't know the origin, but I suspect the "story aria" was a set piece, like a ballet, that was expected or even required of operas put on in Paris.

A few more examples:
Eboli's veil aria in Act II of Don Carlos (composed by Verdi for the Paris Opera).
Queen Mab aria from Romeo et Juliette.

Both are basically superfluous to the action; maybe they accomplish some minor foreshadowing and indirectly reflect on the characters that sing them, if they do anything at all. Apparently the 19th century French liked their operas packed with fluff. Bizet was forced to add some of it to Carmen (like the children's march, Toreodor song) by the producers at the Opera Comique to make it palatable to what they felt were audience tastes.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow - good followup! You know, the Queen Mab monologue is my favorite part of the play. And who doesn't look forward to the Veil Song? Maybe the practice had so much early success that artists just felt there was something in it that made an opera better... until it stopped doing that.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Who's to know the reason, although I'm sure there is some original story. I first heard this during a Met radio broadcast of Gounod's Faust some years ago, when the commentator spoke of the "requisite" fairy tale expected in all French operas, but never elaborated on it.

Thanks for the feedback, folks.

I do know that a ballet was expected, part of the show card, I suppose. Ah, those whacky French! Ya gotta love 'em, ha ha


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

katdad said:


> I do know that a ballet was expected, part of the show card, I suppose. Ah, those whacky French! Ya gotta love 'em, ha ha


I've heard that too. In my (admittedly not enormous) experience, when dance theater is added to an opera, the sum can have the emotional impact of twice the opera. Dance theater is opera for the inarticulate, or can be.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Ever see the 1951 British "Tales of Hoffmann" ballet/opera film? Pretty dated but okay, you've got Moira Shearer, Leonide Massine, Frederick Ashton and others dancing. What made me want to scream was how the dancers were made up for the large stage instead of close film, and therefore looked much like clowns.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have. A very strange film. What I remember most was how impressive Robert Rounseville's voice was!


----------

